# has anyone have dealed with EVO Electric motors?



## Techie (Sep 19, 2009)

Their site looks very interesting, but I'm gonna bet that they're like most others in that the prices will either be extremely high, or they won't deal with public at all. However it'd be intersting to see if they do reply to anyone who does ask. would love to get my hands on some of thoes systems though.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

EVO e-mailed me back and said their products are only available 
direct from them. No prices , I did not ask for any.
Alvin


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

the motor datas look to goo to be true...

150kW continuous power and only 80kg motor...i doubt this
over 300kW peak power...

i would like to know the price for the motor...


----------



## cossey (Aug 25, 2009)

Evo Electric are a spin off company from Imperial college University in London. I know several of the people that work for them as they were my lecturers when I did my engineering degree.

I have see a prototype of the motor about 5-6 years ago and it was very impressive and given the fact that the university is very careful not to let its name get tarnished i believe the specs are accurate.

I have no idea on the price but as they are pretty much the best power/torque vs weight/size motors out there that are actually available i would expect they are expensive.


----------

